# How Much Rubber Do You need?



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Many of you are using far more rubber than is necessary. To prove that, I've been planning to do some tests for a long time, and finally overcame procrastination to get to it. To kick things off, here is a video I made 4 years ago showing just how little rubber is needed to join SSF's Speed Freaks club. The rubber in the video is TheraBand Gold, 8 inches relaxed, tapered 1/2 to 3/8 inch, and the pouch was 1/2 x 2 inches thin kangaroo.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Can't get much more clear than that Henry. Less is more. Had I seen this video when I first joined up I probably could have lopped months off my Tard phase and saved a lot of money. The band/ammo relationship is tough for newbies because it's counterintuitive; it doesn't really sink in until they've done a considerable amount of shooting. That's how it was for me anyway.

I know pouch weight has to affect this equation a fair amount, I'd be curious how much. Say you went from 1/2" 'roo to 3/4." Same setup except for the heavier, larger pouch. You still think you could breach 325 fps?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> Can't get much more clear than that Henry. Less is more. Had I seen this video when I first joined up I probably could have lopped months off my Tard phase and saved a lot of money. The band/ammo relationship is tough for newbies because it's counterintuitive; it doesn't really sink in until they've done a considerable amount of shooting. That's how it was for me anyway.
> 
> I know pouch weight has to affect this equation a fair amount, I'd be curious how much. Say you went from 1/2" 'roo to 3/4." Same setup except for the heavier, larger pouch. You still think you could breach 325 fps?


Maybe, maybe not, but I only have a couple of the same size 'roo pouches left. If I used my regular pouches which weigh quite a bit more, I would definitely see a speed decrease.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

So Henry,

I don't have a chrony as of yet, but what in your opinion would be a proper amount of elastic for 3/8" steel and 7/16" steel using .03 latex, and trying to get maximum speeds for each? I shoot semi-butterfly with a 52" draw, using 101/2" active length with a 1" to 3/4" taper or a 7/8" straight cut, and 3/4"x 2&6/8" SuperSure pouch. Seems like I'm getting good speed and power with it, but . . .

Your thread has caused me to realize I really need to get a chrony and do some experimenting. :hmm:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Amazing speeds with those tiny bands Henry. Point well made.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> So Henry,
> 
> I don't have a chrony as of yet, but what in your opinion would be a proper amount of elastic for 3/8" steel and 7/16" steel using .03 latex, and trying to get maximum speeds for each? I shoot semi-butterfly with a 52" draw, using 101/2" active length with a 1" to 3/4" taper or a 7/8" straight cut, and 3/4"x 2&6/8" SuperSure pouch. Seems like I'm getting good speed and power with it, but . . .
> 
> Your thread has caused me to realize I really need to get a chrony and do some experimenting. :hmm:


By all means, get a Chrony, but be careful, Chrony shooting is addictive.

Theraband Gold and .030 latex are almost the same thickness, so whatever data you find on TBG will be close for .03 latex. I don't shoot butterfly, so don't feel qualified to advise on rubber for that use. I do think your stretch factor is a bit low for maximum velocity. TBG and pure latex can stretch to 650%. Try shortening you bands to 9 inches, then 8, and I'm sure you will see an increase in velocity. You will also see a decrease in band life, but if you want speed.......

Also, the SuperSure pouches are superb pouches, but for maximum speed, I highly recommend using the smallest kangaroo leather pouch that will handle your ammo. You want the lightest possible band/pouch combo.

Also, click the link in my signature and see what others have used to get up to 500+ fps.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you for your response Henry,

I appreciate your insight and comments. Shorter band length, smaller/lighter pouch, and a chrony shall be in my future!

Oh, and my "addiction" has already become obvious to those around me.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I got a few shots in with some 1/2 x 3/8 x 7 .30 latex, and will post results later. Unfortunately, I was testing a slingshot I made for a kid and shot my Chrony with a .44 lead ball at about 180 fps. I won't be testing for a while.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Henry the Hermit said:


> I got a few shots in with some 1/2 x 3/8 x 7 .30 latex, and will post results later. Unfortunately, I was testing a slingshot I made for a kid and shot my Chrony with a .44 lead ball at about 180 fps. I won't be testing for a while.


Wow! Bummer.


----------

